# Taking Rocky to the Vet tomorrow morning..



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky seems to be fine..but like Crystal, I know something is wrong with my little guy. He is eating normally, sleeping well, playing...but I know something just isn't right. This morning I was holding him and he was trembling every once in a while, not continuously but enough. That is what made me think he was cold but before this past week, Rocky never trembled. He has trembled when he had his stomach ache last week, understandable..but why now? So I put his sweater on and left to go Christmas shopping. Got home, he's very happy to see me, seems fine. Ran around the yard. Pick him up and he's trembling again. I am now holding him and the trembling slowed down then stopped. He's sleeping in my arms as I type. I called the Vet and I'm bringing him in tomorrow morning at ten. What should I ask him to do? Blood work? Should I try to get a stool sample? I'm so scared of Rocky having something bad. He's never been sick before last week...but why do I have a sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach? :mellow:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Dianne. Trust your instincts. If your mommy radar is telling you that something is wrong, you are probably right. I would definitely ask for bloodwork (chemistry profile). As long as your vet can do it in house (most can), you will get the results right away. Then you can discuss the results with your vet and take it from there.

I pray there is nothing seriously wrong with little Rocky.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dianne I think we all have that 'sinking feeling' when we feel something isn't right but don't know quite what!

I'd take a urine sample and a stool sample as well. I'd have full blood panel and see what that turns up. It still could be a bit of digestive issue.. a bit of gas still forming maybe? Since he is acting so well overall except for these episodes I tend to think it's nothing of real concern BUT maybe something , say diet wise, that needs to be attended to. having the vet check things out is the way to go.

Another thought... Is there anything going on around your home that's new?... any construction?... any neighbors have new music( christmas/bells/etc.) going on? ANY type of new/recent noise... and it doesn't have to be loud.. they are so sensitive to sounds they can be affected.
I've mentioned how Naddie has gotten a bit 'freaky' on certain sounds. Not the 'obvious that puzzled me ( she has those as well. thunder/hunting season shots etc) But some time ago she woke me in the middle of the night.. all shaking and tail down and just now 'happy" . I thought she had to go out to potty... nope... drink? nope... felt her tummy and thought it felt 'tense' she disn't seem to have discomfort. She was calming down just a bit and then I heard it and saw her reaction... trembling all over. It was the tiny little 'chirop' the smoke detector makes when warning of low battery!! That's all it was but she was scared of it! I was in no mood to go searching for new batteries so I climbed on a chair and pulled it down and took battery out so it wouldn't "CHIRP" and we both could get some sleep. She finally settled down when it 'chirped no more LOL .

Now recently our Carbon monoxide detector warned of low battery this one has a chirp plus a voice saying 'low-battery.. well that freaked Quincy out!! Naddie a bit too but Quincy has never appeared to be bothered but he was shaking for the first time ever.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aw, Dianne, it's normal (for me anyway) to think the worst. Could be anything, but I think if it was something serious, he'd be giving you more signals. Or at least some symptoms - when Bonnie had her liver tumor, there were physical signals - excessive water, lack of interest in food.

I'm glad you're taking him in. Is your vet receptive to maternal instincts type of symptoms? Hopefully he can appreciate that you know him and his behavior, and you just know that something is off.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

(((hugs))) from one worried mommy to another. Let me know what you find out at the vet tomorrow.

Jett has on a few occasions this past few weeks trembled too. One day I thought it was an upset tummy and gave him ginger/mint and he was fine that night. The next day he did it again...even not wanting to get out of his bed to greet customers. I didn't give ginger/mint that time just to see how he was when we got home. Again he ran around and acted fine that evening. It's so hard to know what's really going on, isn't it?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be thinking of Rocky tomorrow! I love that little guy, and I pray that all is well. I am like the "girl who cried wolf" because I am constantly thinking that a small change in Rudy's behavior means the worst. Luckily, my vet understands and has always reassured me that if, at any time, I have that feeling to just bring him in. Better safe than sorry! Love you Rocky boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I'm glad that Rocky is feeling better overall from last week but the trembling I'm sure is worrisome. It was be like Tyler doing it -- he's never trembled in my arms, ever. Terry brought up some good investigative suggestions and I'm sure you'll feel better going to the vet. Sending prayers and hoping it's something very minor. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- Knowing Rocky and how sensitive he is, my thoughts are with Terry's about something going on that maybe only he can hear -- something that is stressing him.

But, yes, Mommy always know when somethings not right -- even if we don't know exactly what's wrong.

Lacie trembles when she is stressed over something -- mostly noises, but occassionally just something that I may have moved to a different place in the house or the yard that she thinks is out of place. Of course, she also trembles when she's in pain -- but then she's sick and I know that she's sick and that she needs to be treated. But she stresses over things -- and often it takes me forever to figue out what's bothering her. Once I do and move the object to where it used to be or make the noise stop, etc. she gets to be alright -- but sometimes it takes her a few weeks to seem to stop stressing that it might come back.

Several years ago, Jerry and I were at the dinner table in our kitchen and he pushed his chair back to get something from the counter. The chair accidently fell over. It wasn't even close to where Lacie was and certainly didn't hurt her, but it was like 4-5 months before she would come close to the diner table again. She would only stand at a very far distance and look at us. That's not something I would have thought would be tramatic. Maybe if the chair had hit her -- but just because it fell and made a noise -- but for Lacie is was extremely tramatic. Even after she decided that it was safe to come back by the dining table, she would jump and run if Jerry started to move his chair.

So, it's often hard to determine what's bothering them -- and probably even harder for the Vet -- especially if it's not something medical.

Sending prayers for the RockStar (and hugs for his Mom who I know is stressing about this).


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for the sinking feeling in your stomach  I will be thinking of Rocky and you tomorrow and praying that all is well and maybe it is just something stressing him.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dianne, we will be thinking of you and sending prayers and hugs.
Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please post when you come home. 
I have had similar feelings this week w/Kitzel who is never "off." We also have the tremble & started out w/soft stool (another new thing for us). I gave him some light meds and put him on canned ID but the tremble comes and goes---I interpret it as pain but from where? He trembles off & on---not constantly---in my lap while sleeping even. Also he is standing strangely like he can't move now & then (that I think is also pain). He is hungry but has never been a big "drinker." His breath smells funny---like it is from his gut. 
I am wondering about bladder stones since he doesn't drink much at all. I have no experience w/this but an ultra-sound would show it up. I would like to get urine but hey are you kidding---he stops mid-stream! 
:HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante:
We are due to fly on Mon. so hopefully by then he will be his old, sweet & healthy self! :thumbsup:
Here is hoping you find something that will alleviate your worries! Kisses Mr. Rocky.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My Rocky was also trembling the other day right after he woke up, we haven't noticed anything else and he hasn't really done it since then but I was worried at the time. I didin't think it was particularly cold in the house either.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad you're taking Rocky to the vet. We just "know" when something isn't right. I hope you find out whats going on and its nothing serious. Please keep us updated.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Rocky. Hopefully, everything is ok. Sending prayers your way. **HUGS***


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anxious to hear how Rocky is but know with the time difference it will take a while. And Sandi - I'm worried about Kitzel. Can you get him to a vet at least for blood tests today before you travel with him?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Wocky, awre ew feewin bettewr dude? I'm chiwwin wit mawme!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am here w/you Sue. . . Rocky, are you there?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Sorry to keep you all waiting...*

The Vet said he would call me this afternoon with the results from the blood work but so far I have not received a call. So here's a post telling you what I know so far...because I know some of you are waiting. 

From what he saw from the physical exam, everything looked good! : ) 
He said he has hairy ears, so not so easy to say way down. Do you all clip the hairs out of the ears? I did once and Rocky got an ear infection afterwards, so never again. Said his stomach felt good..he checked his legs and entire body for anything that could be hurting him resulting in the trembling. Wouldn't you know Rocky hasn't trembled since yesterday?

Ok, so he weighed him and he is 5lbs.4oz. So he didn't lose any weight from last February. :chili:

He had the CBC and Mini Chemistry Blood test (internal organ function)
Heartworm screening blood test
Fecal Floatation Screening for Parasites
and a wellness exam 

As soon as I know the results from the lab work (done in his office) I will post the results. Thanks so much to you all for putting up with me. I haven't been a fur mommy in years, so I feel like a new Mom again. 

By the way...it cost me 135.00 today. I was wondering if you thought this to be expensive? Curious to see the comparison to different parts of the country. I am thinking of getting Rocky pet insurance. It will be around 27.00 a month. Rocky was 2 years old in September. I never had pet insurance for my mini schnauzer, passed when she was 16 years old. I think she was sick once and we took her to ER. It was 500.00 back then. Never spent another dime on her other than her vaccinations. She was a tough little 12lb. girl! I know Maltese is a different breed and every dog is different...but it's convincing my dh if it is worth it. After having such a healthy dog for all those years, it may be tough.

Will let you all know soon....thanks again to you all...xoxo


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Hope he feels better soon keep us posted. I just wish they could talk. Thank goodness your a good mommy!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Dianne for the update thus far... and 'so far so good' :thumbsup: Will be checking in this evening to see what the labs/tests might reveal...if anything. 
I'm really leaning to the idea that 'something' external had gotten him 'upset" .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - it's just like having kids. You go to the doctor because something's wrong and when you get there, whatever was wrong doesn't happen. :blink: Happy that so far the doc thinks Rocky's doing well. We'll await the tests. Doesn't sound that expensive to me -- esp because of blood work. MY own bloodwork costs $700, aside from a doc visit so it seems like your bill wasn't that bad. But I'm still a huge believer in health insurance just in case of something traumatic that can happen in the blink of an eye.Give Rockstar kisses from me, and high fives from Tyler.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dianne, I'm so glad you took him and got all the tests done. Hopefully it's nothing. I'll be waiting for your update.

$135 is not bad, but geography plays a big part in vet costs. The same exam would've probably cost me twice that much. I can't remember if I told you or not, but when I had to take Bonnie to the dermatologist, it was almost $500. Granted, they were very, very thorough, but still!

Hugs to you and our Rockstar.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! $127 is very reasonable! It would have been at least twice that here!

I highly recommend pet insurance. If I recall, Rocky didn't come from a great breeder, did he? Not to scare you, but if he's poorly bred he is at a higher risk for health issues down the line. I would strongly advise you to get insurance now while he's young as most policies don't cover pre-existing conditions. I wish I'd gotten insurance when I first adopted Lady. I spent thousands on her yearly.

Bailey came from a great breeder and I still got a Pet Plan policy for him right away.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dianne - please let us know when you hear back about Rocky's test results. I think the cost was quite reasonable as it would easily be twice as much here. 

I would absolutely recommend getting pet insurance for Rocky - really any pet. You never know what can happen and with the cost of vet care these days, even something minor can end up easily costing hundreds of dollars. You were really fortunate with your last dog but I wouldn't take any chances...I really think it would be a good idea to get insurance for Rocky while he's still young so he doesnt have any pre-existing conditions that would be excluded from coverage.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I think $135 for all of that is more than reasonable. Good to know he is well in the physical - hoping the blood work says the same thing.!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Did you hear from the vet with the results? I'm glad to hear he thought Rocky was ok and that he hasn't lost any weight. That is always a good sign! Let us know as soon as you know the results. xoxox for Rocky!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted sooner...the Vet called me as we were rushing out the door last night to go to my son's house.

He said everything was normal and in good range. He said to bring him in for the Bortadella and bring in another stool sample because the one I gave him was too dry..it was cold and windy yesterday morning!:HistericalSmiley: He said Rocky looks healthy, but if his "hair ball cough" as I call it gets worse, we can take an ex ray of his lungs and esophogus. He doesn't cough every day and mostly after drinking water but sometimes for no reason at all. So it's something I have to consider getting checked out further. So I am going back just for the Bortatella injection, no charge, I just go in and get it and bringing back his stool and then Rocky will be done for another year. Guess what, no shaking!! Why do kids and dogs seem to get better the day after you bring them to the doctor? No matter, I'm relieved! 

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR CONCERN over my baby boy. I love you guys! You are the first ones I think about when I am worried or need help. You are always there for me. Thank you!!!

I am going to consider the Pet Plan...Rocky is 27.00 a month...any other plans out there I should look at?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad to hear the bloodwork looked good! Maltese are so sensitive, hopefully that's why he was trembling.

We had a great thread on pet insurance not too long ago. It's what made me decide to get Pet Plan.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/113126-importance-pet-insurance.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a relief all test results are in the normal range! My Zoe has a 'weak' trachea. Not collapsing but she's one that will do that cough if she over extends her neck or eats or drinks too fast. Did your vet check his trachea my manipulating his head in different directions and as far as he could naturally turn his head in all angles and directions?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rocky -- you're so lucky that your Mom loves you so much. Awntie Lynn is so happy that your tests came back good. I think that your Mom may not realize how "keen" your hearing is and that you might be able to hear something that would make you upset because she's just a "human" without good hearing like fluffs have and so she can't hear the noises. I love you, little Rocky.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a relief! And, now he's stopped trembling? That's wonderful. I hope his cough turns out to be nothing, either.

Hugs to you and Rocky, Dianne.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Pheww! Glad Rocky is A-okay! I have PetPlan and I have been very pleased with their service thus far. The reimbursement process was so easy and they were very speedy with getting a check out, no questions asked. Just a note though, they do cover what some other companies consider "preexisting conditions" but ONLY if you get a vet to specifically document within the first 30 days of coverage that they have normal teeth, joints, ligaments, etc... So for example, as long as the vet has in the records at some point that Rocky has not history of luxating pattella, then (god forbid) he needs treatment for that in the future, then they would cover it. 

Glad Rocky is on the mend!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so glad Rockstar is doing well and that his lab work came back normal!!! :chili: I hope the cough is nothing to worry about too!



RudyRoo said:


> Pheww! Glad Rocky is A-okay! I have PetPlan and I have been very pleased with their service thus far. The reimbursement process was so easy and they were very speedy with getting a check out, no questions asked. Just a note though, *they do cover what some other companies consider "preexisting conditions" but* *ONLY if you get a vet to specifically document within the first 30 days of coverage that they have normal teeth, joints, ligaments, etc...* So for example, as long as the vet has in the records at some point that Rocky has not history of luxating pattella, then (god forbid) he needs treatment for that in the future, then they would cover it.
> 
> Glad Rocky is on the mend!


Really???? Uh oh...I never got my vet to document this! I better give them a call and see what I can do?!?!!? :blink:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad Rocky's tests came back good!!:chili::chili: I know you must be relieved. As already mentioned, Malts are very sensitive, some more than others. My girls tremble when they are excited about something..go figure.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sorry I haven't posted sooner...the Vet called me as we were rushing out the door last night to go to my son's house.
> 
> He said everything was normal and in good range. He said to bring him in for the Bortadella and bring in another stool sample because the one I gave him was too dry..it was cold and windy yesterday morning!:HistericalSmiley: He said Rocky looks healthy, but if his "hair ball cough" as I call it gets worse, we can take an ex ray of his lungs and esophogus. He doesn't cough every day and mostly after drinking water but sometimes for no reason at all. So it's something I have to consider getting checked out further. So I am going back just for the Bortatella injection, no charge, I just go in and get it and bringing back his stool and then Rocky will be done for another year. Guess what, no shaking!! Why do kids and dogs seem to get better the day after you bring them to the doctor? No matter, I'm relieved!
> 
> ...


 
So glad your baby is okay. Oh my gosh, the cost? For all those test and the vet visit, very reasonable.

When I first got Leo, he had a dry cough, not sure if this will help your baby or not, ask your vet, but they told me to steam up the bathroom, put the hot water on in the shower, close the curtain, and door, wait a bit till it's nice and steamy, then bring your baby in their and sit in there with the door shut for about 15 minutes. BUT PLEASE check with your vet first to see if this will help.

So glad for the good news :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

RudyRoo said:


> Pheww! Glad Rocky is A-okay! I have PetPlan and I have been very pleased with their service thus far. The reimbursement process was so easy and they were very speedy with getting a check out, no questions asked. Just a note though, they do cover what some other companies consider "preexisting conditions" but ONLY if you get a vet to specifically document within the first 30 days of coverage that they have normal teeth, joints, ligaments, etc... So for example, as long as the vet has in the records at some point that Rocky has not history of luxating pattella, then (god forbid) he needs treatment for that in the future, then they would cover it.
> 
> Glad Rocky is on the mend!


Great point! :thumbsup:

I had my vet fax Bailey's complete medical history (all five months of it!) right after I got Pet Plan. Bailey had a complete physical the day after he arrived, knees checked, etc. so it's all documented.

Of course, I've heard most plans argue with you about covering luxating patellas in toy breeds, but I think PetPlan is pretty good.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Great point! :thumbsup:
> 
> I had my vet fax Bailey's complete medical history (all five months of it!) right after I got Pet Plan. Bailey had a complete physical the day after he arrived, knees checked, etc. so it's all documented.
> 
> Of course, I've heard most plans argue with you about covering luxating patellas in toy breeds, but I think PetPlan is pretty good.


None of you will beleive this, but I don't have pet insurance :blush:, but I really should.

Once again, so glad your baby is okay :thumbsup:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bibu said:


> I'm so glad Rockstar is doing well and that his lab work came back normal!!! :chili: I hope the cough is nothing to worry about too!
> 
> 
> 
> Really???? Uh oh...I never got my vet to document this! I better give them a call and see what I can do?!?!!? :blink:


Don't worry about it too much. Chances are that it is documented in there somewhere. I think there is a clause that if it has been documented within 30 days of coverage start date, that counts as well. I took Rudy in specifically to get this all documented right after I got the insurance, but after speaking with my vet she said that if i referred back to all of his report cards from previous appointments then it was probably documented already. For insurance purposes, as so not to risk it, I had her type up a VERY specific report card from that visit. That way, it would be difficult to argue that anything was a pre-existing condition. Quite honestly though, I think PetPlan is pretty good about reimbursement, especially on younger dogs where there is not much room to argue pre-existing conditions. They covered Rudy's dental cleaning and extraction, even though that could technically have been considered pre-existing because I knew when I got the insurance that he would need the extraction.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm worried about Kitzel too..anyone hear anything yet?



Snowbody said:


> Anxious to hear how Rocky is but know with the time difference it will take a while. And Sandi - I'm worried about Kitzel. Can you get him to a vet at least for blood tests today before you travel with him?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone....Rocky is doing ok, still trembles once in a while. I noticed he did it when I told him he was getting a bath. I don 't know why he would be scared of that because I have been giving him baths for two years! Then I brought some treats in with us and gave them to him as I was taking out a few tangles. He is super sensitive I guess. LOL...Other than that he seems fine. Still does the cough once in a while.
I'm so glad to have a support system like this..you guys have no idea. 
I have the grandchildren here from yesterday afternoon and haven't had time to post individually. They will be here most of the day too. We baked last night and then I felt sick and had to go to bed early. My dh had to stay up late with them because all four of them get so excited to be together. Feeling better today, but still not quite right. I thought I had the flu last night with achiness and nausea, headache and lightheaded. The kids want to go to the outlet mall today, but right now it's raining. Maybe later..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- take care of yourself. George can take the grandkids to the outlet mall. You don't want to be sick for Christmas, so just snuggle with Rocky and both of you get some much needed rest. Sending prayers that you don't have the flu.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Lynn...turns out the kids left early...Grandma got too sick to take them out and George took them home. I've been on the couch on day with Rocky and feel like a lazy lump! Hope I feel better tomorrow because I still have lots to do before Christmas eve...we'll be 27 adults and 11 kids..all family! Christmas Day will be way easier with just 13 of us. I have no time to be sick! :blink::HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- take care of yourself. George can take the grandkids to the outlet mall. You don't want to be sick for Christmas, so just snuggle with Rocky and both of you get some much needed rest. Sending prayers that you don't have the flu.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I'm so sorry that you're sick. Please take time for yourself and rest so you'll be okay for the holiday. I started taking Airborne the other day since I knew I'd be around a lot of people this week. I'm really tired now so vegging out too. Supposed to decorate the tree tonight...finally. We cut it down last Sunday.:blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Sue...I am not usually sick around the holidays..so unlike me. I wish I would have thought to take the airborne. You were smart. Also unlike me. :HistericalSmiley: Cutting our own tree down is something I always wanted to do. My dh is not a winter person, so he never wanted to go up north an hour or two to get our perfect tree...sounds like fun to me! My daughter is just like my husband. Two peas in a pod those two.



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - I'm so sorry that you're sick. Please take time for yourself and rest so you'll be okay for the holiday. I started taking Airborne the other day since I knew I'd be around a lot of people this week. I'm really tired now so vegging out too. Supposed to decorate the tree tonight...finally. We cut it down last Sunday.:blush:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sure hope you feel better, Dianne. This is the worst time of year to be sick, all the family and stress! Are you having all of those people at your home? That's a huge undertaking.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Linda, I love the siggy with Bonnie and Santa... it's too cute. Santa is really smiling big too! Was Bonnie cooperative? I almost took Rocky this year, but then got too busy shopping and baking and never got around to it. I am not sure if Petsmart is still doing it..the Petco by us did it last week. Maybe next year!
I usually have it here at my house, not that big of a house but a big family room. We clear the family room out of furniture by placing it all over the house, then we put up tables to eat and after dinner we take them down and open presents. We do grab bags now because the family got so big. This year my daughter is having it at her house. Her house is much bigger and we spread out into two rooms, the living room and family room. Not another person in the family is willing to undertake hosting and all that goes into it. But it is fun and we always look foward to it. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Sure hope you feel better, Dianne. This is the worst time of year to be sick, all the family and stress! Are you having all of those people at your home? That's a huge undertaking.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Linda, I love the siggy with Bonnie and Santa... it's too cute. Santa is really smiling big too! Was Bonnie cooperative? I almost took Rocky this year, but then got too busy shopping and baking and never got around to it. I am not sure if Petsmart is still doing it..the Petco by us did it last week. Maybe next year!
> I usually have it here at my house, not that big of a house but a big family room. We clear the family room out of furniture by placing it all over the house, then we put up tables to eat and after dinner we take them down and open presents. We do grab bags now because the family got so big. This year my daughter is having it at her house. Her house is much bigger and we spread out into two rooms, the living room and family room. Not another person in the family is willing to undertake hosting and all that goes into it. But it is fun and we always look foward to it.


Thanks, Dianne! The Bloomingdale's Santa is wonderful! Same Santa for years, and he always remembers Bonnie. Maybe she's his only dog, lol. Bonnie is always cooperative with him, she really loves him.

Great idea about grab bags. I suggested that to my family years ago (that or dropping names in a hat) and it didn't fly.

Here's one of my favorite pictures from 2007:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a sweet picture...it looks like Bonnie has told him exactly what she wants and maybe surprised Santa just a bit! Both Bonnie and Santa haven't aged a bit!:Sooo cute:
My mom would always take us to A&S in downtown Brooklyn to see Santa when we were kids. They had amazing displays in the windows and inside. Many moons ago!



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks, Dianne! The Bloomingdale's Santa is wonderful! Same Santa for years, and he always remembers Bonnie. Maybe she's his only dog, lol. Bonnie is always cooperative with him, she really loves him.
> 
> Great idea about grab bags. I suggested that to my family years ago (that or dropping names in a hat) and it didn't fly.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite pictures from 2007:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice to readthat Rocky is doing ok.

Hugs
Kat
P.s. I LOVE your siggie :wub: look at that face


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much Kat!



Katkoota said:


> Nice to readthat Rocky is doing ok.
> 
> Hugs
> Kat
> P.s. I LOVE your siggie :wub: look at that face


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank god rocky is feeling better. Reminds me so much of my dolce


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Dianne....sending you get well wishes! Never easy being sick especially around the holidays. 

And glad to read Rocky is starting to feel better. Now he can help get you back on your feet! 

XO!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Tammy...love the siggy! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks Lynn...turns out the kids left early...Grandma got too sick to take them out and George took them home. I've been on the couch on day with Rocky and feel like a lazy lump! Hope I feel better tomorrow because I still have lots to do before Christmas eve...we'll be 27 adults and 11 kids..all family! Christmas Day will be way easier with just 13 of us. I have no time to be sick! :blink::HistericalSmiley:


 
HOLY SMOKES! LOL, I just read this again, that's quite a crowd. Lots of fun and organized chaos. After that 13 will be a breeze. GET BETTER SOON!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't been on SM for a few days...hope you are feeling better and I am glad to hear that Rocky is Ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - how are you feeling?? I really hope you're better by now. If not, I think it's time to relocate the party. You don't want to get sicker from this nor get others sick. And how's Rocky doing?


----------

